

UC Berkeley researchers use algorithm to describe sex - argonz
http://www.dailycal.org/2014/06/17/uc-berkeley-researchers-use-algorithm-explain-sex/

======
argonz
link to the paper:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/06/11/1406556111](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/06/11/1406556111)

Although gene-expression and socio-evolution might have a bigger role in
selection than the genes itself.

